# Is he trying to make me jealous?



## Kyandigaru

Why is it when a man knows a woman is interested in him, he goes and starts talking about other women liking him? 

Some of you may know that I like this guy, and he is an INTJ as well as 5w6. 

He knows I like him and I know he likes me, but... the main problem is he's arrogant (but this steams from a hell of a lot of insecurities).

I got pissed at him last night because of him bringing up other women saying this girl sent him a text saying "I like You". then i asked him if he liked her, he mention, "I dunno, I guess". Of course by now I realize he could be just playing games with me or letting me know he's interested in other women as he's talking to me.

He tells me, "Oh, its not a big deal! I like people all the time. I thought it was weird she sent that. We hung out before like three weeks ago and I thought nothing of it." 

My question is, is he trying to make me jealous?


----------



## Cover3

Can't say for sure, but if I truly were interested in a woman, no way on earth would I say such stupid things, he could be playing mind games however, the question is do you really want somebody who does these kinds of things.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Cover3 said:


> Can't say for sure, but if I truly were interested in a woman, no way on earth would I say such stupid things, he could be playing mind games however, the question is do you really want somebody who does these kinds of things.


I sensed this! which is why I asked, thanks for the reply. No, i dont want no one like this, i dont have time for losers, didnt know he was one up until now!


----------



## EmpireConquered

He's just trying to do the competition makes him handsomer thing. X). Many guys thought that girls want what other girls want, and it'll increase his worth in the market.


----------



## Infermiera

wow. thank you


----------



## this is my username

Kyandigaru said:


> Why is it when a man knows a woman is interested in him, he goes and starts talking about other women liking him?
> 
> Some of you may know that I like this guy, and he is an INTJ as well as 5w6.
> 
> He knows I like him and I know he likes me, but... the main problem is he's arrogant (but this steams from a hell of a lot of insecurities).
> 
> I got pissed at him last night because of him bringing up other women saying this girl sent him a text saying "I like You". then i asked him if he liked her, he mention, "I dunno, I guess". Of course by now I realize he could be just playing games with me or letting me know he's interested in other women as he's talking to me.
> 
> He tells me, "Oh, its not a big deal! I like people all the time. I thought it was weird she sent that. We hung out before like three weeks ago and I thought nothing of it."
> 
> My question is, is he trying to make me jealous?


Sounds like he's chilling in an aquarium full of sexy fish and he's making the most of it. Jump out and go back to the sea! This one's a douche.


----------

